# Emigrating to NZ with dog



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello
I just wondered if I could ask for some general advice help and to stop me going completely insane!!
I am emigrating to Christchurch soon in Oct. My partner is going early in Sept as I have to wait for my dog to get the tests etc done. I just wanted to ask if anyone else had come over with their dog and any advice? I am getting slightly stressed with worry that she will not go in the crate and not be allowed on the flight, as she is not the easiest dogs to manage and suffers from seperation anxiety. I cant talk to my partner about this as I think deep down he would rather she didnt come. However I have had her for over 7 years , she is like my child and the thought of leaving her behind and giving her away just doesnt bear thinking about! So has anyone had similar doubts and what did they do? am I kidding myself and the best bet would be to give her away? Would the flight be too stressful for her?
Any help and support would be greatly received!
Thanks


----------



## Jacquidal (Sep 2, 2013)

Pop some rescue remedy in her water every day for about 6 weeks. My cats are terribly insecure but they were no bother on the flight. They are still gong strong after almost 8 years here


----------



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh ok , I have had the DAP from the vets recommended , but its really expensive! I will look out for the rescue remedy - thanks for that!


----------



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello

thanks for this , I never knew you could use it, o dogs too , it might work for me too!! I rang the pharmacist and they recommended it too , my vets had never heard of it which was strange! I will let you know if it works!

Once again thanks.


----------



## ClemClan (Oct 8, 2009)

You poor thing - as a dog lover myself I just had to reply and yes you're doing the right thing bringing her to live out the rest of her days in NZ. I'm sure she will get over the flight, yes it will be tough but it will all be forgotten once she's reunited with you. There must be something that she can have, like mentioned above to help her feel calmer and less anxious on the journey. The vets should be able to advise you about this! The airports do take good care of pets flying all that way - that's what you are paying them for!

I don't know of anyone personally who has done this. Hopefully someone will see this message and have some advice about the process for you. You're not kidding yourself, it would be more upsetting for her being left behind and if you feel strongly that she should be with you then there's no question. Good luck with your big move!


----------



## Tyken (Sep 4, 2013)

I brought my dog to NZ 6 years ago and had all the same concerns and worries as you. I was told to sleep with a little blanket for a week before hand and he had that in his cage with him and if I remember rightly I used DAP too. He didn't want to go into the cage either but these transporters are very experienced. As you say you don't really have a choice as you definitely can't leave her behind! She will be fine and they sleep all the way in a dark and warm environment. I flew at the same time as my dog and picked him up immediately and he was as bright as a button (I understand there is a three week quarantine now). I am sure you have read that NZ isn't nearly as dog friendly as the UK and that renting might be a problem (majority of people have their dogs living in the yard) and that you won't have access to endless miles of dog friendly footpaths (oh how I miss them!). Most towns have a dog friendly park or beach but watch for seasonal time restrictions. Definitely bring your dog with you as you simply can't leave her behind and then do what I did and pick up another unfortunate from the SPCA! Good Luck everything will be fine I promise!


----------



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Tyken
thanks for that! It has helped with all the replys! It is such a worrying thing taking your dog. I did hear that some renters wont take dogs but I have seen alot of places that say are negotiable and my dog is very well behaved! I have a nice house here in the Uk and she hasnt wrecked that for the 7 years shes lived in it so I am sure I will be ok. Do you recommend any places to live? I think we want to be by the sea and have been looking at New Brighton - what do you think? Do they have laws about dogs being on leads at all as I keep mine on one anyway as she would run off otherwise. Do you have pet insurance too? I have looked up and there seems to be similar ones to the UK with med care and vets bills covered. Did you find it very different from the UK and youve stayed so I guess you prefer it? My partner is going out this month and then I follow on so hopefully giving him the chore of finding somewhere to live! Wish me luck with that one!!


----------



## Tyken (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi nykkie07 - I'm sure you will be fine in finding a rental but ensure that your dog can be inside. Most rental agents say no dogs but often the owners are negotiable especially if you say you will clean the carpets on leaving. I don't know New Brighton as we live in the North Island but I looked it up and it looked very nice with the pier etc. Some beaches have a restriction on them during the summer when dogs are only allowed on the beach before 7am and after 6pm (or something like that!). There are more areas where your dog has to be on lead than off and this is where I have a problem as I love my dogs to have a good run! Local council sites give you areas where your dog is allowed and whether it is an off or on lead area. I don't have pet insurance but probably wish I did as my greyhound x has just broken a weight bearing toe - 6 weeks in plaster with a weekly change - it was not cheap!

Yes I've been here 6 years (time has simply flown) and I find that ex-pats fall into two areas those that love NZ and those that don't! Unfortunately I fall into the second category but my elderly Mum and Dad moved here 4 years ago, they are now 89 and 83 so I am a little bit stuck!! My sister lives here also and loves it and is the reason why we came originally - my partner is a civil engineer. I don't want my experience to put you off as, if you don't come how will you know if you love it or not and if you don't love it enjoy the experience whilst you decide what to do next! We were lucky that when we came that the exchange rate was good $2.70 to the pound but mortgage rates were horrendous, 10.5% we paid on our first mortgage!!! Although rates have dropped to around 5.75% it is still way higher than the UK but if you don't need a mortgage don't worry! This site is great if you need any advice and you get a good balance view (both good and bad) so at least you won't be surprised once you get here!


----------



## Jacquidal (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Tyken

I know we are moving off the subject of bringing a dog to NZ but I'm curious to know how your parents are doing. My parents are of similar age and are incredibly homesick. As soon as they can afford the flights, they are back off to Blighty!
They say it's very lonely here for them as they can't afford to go out. I do understand their predicament as after almost 8 years I have not found a confidante either - just lots of general aquantances. I find Auckland a difficult place to make good friends.


----------



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello tyken

thanks for that youve been really helpful , and yes I am relatively new to this site and cant believe how good people are. I just hope I can return the favour when I get there. We are very looking forward to it as my partner is a carpenter so has found work very quickly and I am waiting til I get there to find something. i am not fussed at what I do as Ive had the career here in the Uk and can turn my hand to most things , so now want a stress free life! We are both keen divers and want the outdoor life so I think NZ ticks all the boxes so far , but only the proof is when we get there. we have said we will give it a minimum of 2 years as we know the first will be tough and dont want to make any rash decisions too early. I am renting my house in the UK so have some security if it doesnt , but I really dont want to come back as the UK is not the place it used to be back in the day!
Thanks once again for your advice!


----------



## Tyken (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Jacquidal - I'm sorry to hear your parents are not enjoying Auckland, what a shame at their time of life to have felt they have made such a monumental mistake. My parents live in Morrinsville (1/2 an hour from Hamilton) which is a small town built up around the farming community. There seems to be a lot of elderly people who have retired there. They love it but already had friends and distant relatives here in NZ and had visited numerous times before their permanent move. They have joined Probus, my Dad plays bridge and my Mum is learning and she also plays croquet. I think provincial towns could be more friendly than the bigger cities but I don't have any experience of cities in NZ so I may be wrong! I find people in NZ on the whole to be friendly but I have also met some pretty ordinary ones too - I don't really find them any more or less friendly than the Brits but then I was from a rural friendly county of the UK. I can't say that I have made many friends in the past 6 years either! I really miss the British humour and having a good laugh but hey ho I'm lucky that I have a job and a roof over my head! I really hope your Mum and Dad can find a way forward as it would be very hard on you if they did go back to the UK.


----------

